# update guys



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

wow its been quite a while huh?
well anyways, ive finally stabilized a guppy strain to saltwater, ive got them up to 40 ppt and they were fine, and they are able to adapt to freshwater and back to salt with no problem. these were from a strain i was already breeding and a weird thing happened with the first fish, it started out with a brownish black tail, which shined a weird purplish color and as i got it more and more accustomed to the salt water, the outer part of the tail turned red, and it has stayed that way, and i am now on the 3rd generation (grandma to mom to daughter with grandma and everyone else still living) and so far i havent had a single death. thats pretty much my little guppy experiment i was trying, the rest are still fine as well in the 20 and the fry in the 5, although a few random patterns have been appearing, they are pretty awesome and dont really make sense to appear from the fish i already have, but im not complaining. ill try to get pics or video or something of everything on eventually. if you guys have any questions please ask and suggestions or crazy ideas please do tell  thanks!


----------

